# No work



## airraid73 (Apr 16, 2017)

Quick question I work for three companies but some real reason haven't been getting any work some but not a lot( mainly cuts) , I know it varies in different states but are any of you cutting lawns that much , just wonder how they schedule cuts throughout the season! I'm in Nc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

airraid73 said:


> Quick question I work for three companies but some real reason haven't been getting any work some but not a lot( mainly cuts) , I know it varies in different states but are any of you cutting lawns that much , just wonder how they schedule cuts throughout the season! I'm in Nc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's not much work out there for anyone right now. Some states are still plugging but it's the mid west states and some north east. Volumes are low and labor is abundant. Makes for bad news for us. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

airraid73 said:


> Quick question I work for three companies but some real reason haven't been getting any work some but not a lot( mainly cuts) , I know it varies in different states but are any of you cutting lawns that much , just wonder how they schedule cuts throughout the season! I'm in Nc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would be thankful! This gives you an opportunity to go find good clients.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I would be thankful! This gives you an opportunity to go find good clients.


yes, real clients, local small banks, real estate brokers, residential clients, run an ad on your local fb yard sale site, I tend to stay away from craigslist a lot of creepers on there :eek try calling your local fire department/county and see about doing board ups after fires, or for the county for tax liens etc. landlords, I have about 90 rentals I service turn key for new renters, landlords get old and want to travel, or just don't have the time to unclog there tenants toilet, sink etc. I'm super busy in this part of my business atm. I'm not missing Us Best the only regional I had.. I'm also working more direct thru my brokers and a couple local banks, and with them I charge what I want and they gladly pay it. Just some advice don't put all your eggs in P&P work it doesn't pay :bangin::vs_closedeyes:


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm 1 state south and do not have enough time in the day to complete the work I have ... as for how they do lawns down here...I never got the chance to stop mowing here in SC. I mowed lawns, or reported limited growth, all winter long. We are well into lawn cut season right now, so I can't think of any reason you wouldn't be swamped with lawns right now?


----------



## airraid73 (Apr 16, 2017)

TripleG said:


> I'm 1 state south and do not have enough time in the day to complete the work I have ... as for how they do lawns down here...I never got the chance to stop mowing here in SC. I mowed lawns, or reported limited growth, all winter long. We are well into lawn cut season right now, so I can't think of any reason you wouldn't be swamped with lawns right now?




I'm not sure ! But maybe soon. I'm in eastern nc area and we normally be kickin butt with cuts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Hope your supplier didn't find a "cheaper" contractor to complete those cuts......


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

If there are still a lot of foreclosures in your area and you are not getting work, it is likely because some paper contractor is sucking it all up, and farming it out.


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

I can tell you a couple companies like task easy and blacknight pride themselves on cheap labor and have penetrated the market deep enough, and fast enough, to knock out a lot of competitors.


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

Wannabe said:


> Hope your supplier didn't find a "cheaper" contractor to complete those cuts......


Down here in South Florida MSI lost their cuts on initials secure to GRECO. probably $ 10 dollars cut now.


----------

